# Abschaltung über nicht fehlersichere SPS



## UsSPM (2 Juni 2016)

Ich habe folgende Anfrage:
Im konkreten Fall handelt es sich um die Not-Halt-Kette einer Maschine (Stopp zweier Antriebe). Über Nachverfolgung der Kette auf dem Elektroschaltplan konnte ich folgendes Wirkprinzip erkennen:
- 2 NH-Taster -> Einlesung 2kanalig in PNOZ X2.1
- am Schließer des PNOZ sind 2 Schütze (bewährte Bauteile) angeschlossen
- die Schließerkontakte beider Schütze sind in Reihe geschaltet
- *der springende Punkt:* diese Kontakte schalten die Spannungsversorgung der digitalen Ausgabebaugruppe einer nicht fkt. sicheren SPS S7-1214 (6ES7214-1BG40-0XB0) weg
- an den Ausgängen o.g. Baugruppe sind 8 Schütze (auch bewährte Bauteile) geschaltet, die über Stern/Dreieck die Motoren ansteuern, im NH-Fall abfallen und damit die beiden 
Motoren stillsetzen.

Ich sehe die Sache so, dass eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung nach 13849-1 durchgehend von Sensor bis Aktor gemacht werden muss. Befindet sich aber in der Sicherheitskette ein nicht sicheres Bauelement (wie oben beschrieben die nicht fkt. sichere SPS), dann ist die Sicherheitskette unterbrochen und es wird in meinen Augen nicht nach Norm gearbeitet. Es ist dann auch nicht korrekt, die S7-1214 in der SISTEMA-Berechnung auszulassen, denn der Signalfluss geht ja darüber, ist also Bestandteil der Wirkkette.

Meine Frage: wie beurteilt ihr/Sie diese Situation?
Über ein Statement dazu bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## RONIN (2 Juni 2016)

Hier muss man betrachten welche Komponenten für die Sicherheitsfunktion verantwortlich sind.
Das wären hier das PNOZ und die Schütze.

Das Kriterium für ein Bauteil in einer Kette ist ob das Versagen dieses Bauteils zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion innerhalb des vorgegebenen Sicherheitskategorie führt.
Die Ausgänge der 1214 sind grundsätzlich potentialfrei, laut Handbuch.
Wenn die Versorgung ausreichend sicher abgeschaltet wird sollte die SPS keinen Einfluss auf die Sicherheitsfunktion mehr nehmen können.
Sofern eine "nicht sichere" Fremdspeisung des Kontaktes ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Auch in SISTEMA betrachtet man nur jene Bauteile welche für den Erhalt der Sicherheitsfunktion verantwortlich sind.
Anders gefragt, würde die Kategorie der Gesamtschaltung im Beispiel unten, unter der Kategorie des PNOZ_Gerätes liegen"?

```
L+ _____________
         |
         |
         /-----PNOZ-Kontakt
         |
         |
         /-----Standard-Relais (geschaltet z.B. über einen Taster)
         |
         |
       Aktor
         |
M- ______|________
```
In dem Fall würde das Versagen des Relais auch nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.
Man müsste sich eher anschauen ob die angegebene Potientialtrennung bei der 1200 im Fehlerfall noch gegeben bleibt.

Edit: Wie MSB unten bemerkt hat, handelt es sich hier sogar um die 1200er-Type mit Relais-Ausgängen.


----------



## Fabpicard (2 Juni 2016)

UsSPM schrieb:


> diese Kontakte schalten die Spannungsversorgung ... weg



Klar, liest sich im ganzen erst mal komisch... Aber wenn du das Wesentliche betrachtest, ist es nicht mehr weiter tragisch...

Viel wichtiger bei der Betrachtung wäre ja:
Gibt es einen Fall, in dem die SPS mit Ihren Ausgängen ohne Zuhilfenahme des vorgeschalteten PNOZ die Antriebe Spannungsfrei schalten muss?
Falls das bejaht wird, wäre hier eine F-CPU mit sicheren Ausgangsmodulen und passenden Eingängen für den "Fall" einzusetzen...

MfG Fabsi

P.S.: Ich hab hier "24VDC von Maschine 1 auf jeden Kontakt der Pilzschalter von Maschine 2, dann wieder zurück auf 2 nicht sichere Eingänge einer nicht sicheren SPS, die dann 1 Finderrelais schaltet, wovon 2 Ausgänge dann zurück zu Maschine 2 deren PNOZ geht" rausgeschmissen... Und das war noch eins der Harmlosesten Dinge im Konstruckt.... (Richtig geil kommts dann mit S120 über normal Profinet mit 2 Routern... aber das geht hier zu weit :sb5


----------



## M-Ott (3 Juni 2016)

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie es bei der S7-200 ist, aber für die S7-300 sowie für diverse ETs gibt Siemens für das Abschalten der Spannungsversorgung der Ausgänge ein PL und alle für eine Berechnung benötigten Werte an.


----------



## MSB (3 Juni 2016)

Naja, da es sich hier bei diesem S7-1200 Typ um jenen mit Relaisausgängen handelt ist das absolut unkritisch. 

Wenn jetzt nur die Versorgungsspannung von DC-Ausgängen weggeschalten würde, wärs relativ gesehen komplexer, und auch Sicherheitsrelevant = Baugruppendaten die nur Siemens kennt, und wenigstens für die 300er Reihe auch veröffentlicht. 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## stevenn (3 Juni 2016)

Für mich ist der entscheidende Punkt, reagiert die SPS immer gleich wenn die Spannungsversorgung weggeschalten wird? Könnte sie durch einen Fehler doch anders reagieren?
irgendwie wäre mir so eine Verwendung zu einfach. dann könnte man ja immer normale SPSen nehmen und einfach immer mit Schützen diese ausschalten. also die Logik komplett über normale SPS machen, sehe ich schon ein bisschen kritisch


----------



## stevenn (3 Juni 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Auch in SISTEMA betrachtet man nur jene Bauteile welche für den Erhalt der Sicherheitsfunktion verantwortlich sind.


aber macht das Standard-Relais auch immer das was es soll?


----------



## MSB (3 Juni 2016)

@Stevenn
Im konkreten Fall sind es Relais-Ausgänge, das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, das diese kleben bleiben oder auch gar nicht mehr schalten,
hier kann es durch das Wegschalten der Versorgungsspannung des Common-Pfades ansich aber nur zu gefährlichen Zuständen kommen, wenn man jetzt einen Leiterplatteninternen Querschluss unterstellen würde, was ich persönlich selbst bei arg verkohlten Platinen durch Blitzschlag noch nicht erlebt habe.

Wie die SPS, also die Logik ansich, oder auch die Ansteuerung des internen Relais dabei reagiert, ist eigentlich völlig egal, da ja nur der Common-Pfad sicherheitsgerichtet abgeschalten wird.

Das schlimmste hier, und wahrscheinlich das mathematisch kritischste:
Schütze die Betriebsmäßig schalten, schalten im Regelfall zu häufig, um als Not-Halt-Schütz mathematisch die 20 Jahre durchzuhalten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RONIN (3 Juni 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> aber macht das Standard-Relais auch immer das was es soll?


Das ist eben der springende Punkt. In dem Beispiel ist das ziemlich egal was das Relais macht.
Wenn der PNOZ-Kontakt öffnet kann das Relais tun was es will.

Im Fehlerfall des Relais würde das Niveau der Sicherheitsfunktion der Kette also nicht unter dass des PNOZ-Relais fallen.
Deshalb kann man es bei der Betrachtung weglassen. Im ersten Sinne ist der Erhalt der Sicherheitsfunktion hier nicht die Aufgabe des Relais.
Es ist die Aufgabe des PNOZ dass der Schaltzweig mit Relais die geforderte Kategorie einhält.


----------



## stevenn (3 Juni 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Das schlimmste hier, und wahrscheinlich das mathematisch kritischste:
> Schütze die Betriebsmäßig schalten, schalten im Regelfall zu häufig, um als Not-Halt-Schütz mathematisch die 20 Jahre durchzuhalten.


das sehe ich nicht als Problem, dann muss das Schütz halt nach 10 Jahren getauscht werden.


----------



## stevenn (3 Juni 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Das ist eben der springende Punkt. In dem Beispiel ist das ziemlich egal was das Relais macht.
> Wenn der PNOZ-Kontakt öffnet kann das Relais tun was es will.
> 
> Im Fehlerfall des Relais würde das Niveau der Sicherheitsfunktion der Kette also nicht unter dass des PNOZ-Relais fallen.
> ...



aber für was brauchst du in deinem Beispiel das Relais?


----------



## PN/DP (3 Juni 2016)

Bei Ausgangsbaugruppen wo nicht beide Relaiskontakte isoliert herausgeführt sind sondern nur einer: Wenn der Kontakt des Ausgangsrelais geschlossen ist und in der Ausgangsgruppe ein weiterer Relaiskontakt geschlossen ist und darüber eine Spannung in den Ausgang eingespeist wird, dann kommt die Spannung aus dem für die Abschaltfunktion benutzten Ausgang wieder raus - das Abschalten der Spannungsversorgung der Ausgangsgruppe vom PNOZ ist dann wirkungslos, weil durch nicht sichere externe Elektrik überbrückt. Fällt diese Situation auch unter "kann das Relais tun was es will"?

Harald


----------



## RONIN (3 Juni 2016)

stevenn schrieb:


> aber für was brauchst du in deinem Beispiel das Relais?


Für die Normalfunktion (Steuerfunktion)

@Harald: Da hast du schon recht. Meine bisherigen Antworten waren zu pauschal.
Der Fall der Rückspeisung wäre dann ein Fall in dem die Kette dann vom Relais beeinflusst werden kann und gehört natürlich erwähnt.
Wie bereits geschrieben, wenn das Relais die Kette beeinflussen kann, dann gehört es einbezogen.
Wenn man das zuverlässig ausschließen kann, kann man sich das sparen.

Im Beispiel mit dem isolierten Aufbau beider Kontakte kann man davon ausgehen.
Beim hier vom TE beschriebenen Fall ist die Gefahr der Rückspeisung auf Grund der Verschaltung  der Relais gegeben,.
Der TE schrieb aber dass an den 8-Ausgängen direkt jeweils ein Schütz hängt.
Insofern mache ich mir in dem Fall also wenig Sorgen.


----------



## holgermaik (3 Juni 2016)

> das sehe ich nicht als Problem, dann muss das Schütz halt nach 10 Jahren getauscht werden.


So ein Quatsch 
Wir setzen die Schaltung nach Ronin seinem Beispiel zu hunderten ein. Das Relais kommt aus einer normalen Steuerung. Die Abschaltung (hier PNOZ) übernimmt eine PSS.


----------



## UsSPM (3 Juni 2016)

Mit den Schützen und dem PNOZ ist nicht meine Frage, sondern dient eher der Situationsbeschreibung.

Viel wichtiger: Kann ich die SPS S7-1214 (6ES7214-1BG40-0XB0) in der Sicherheitskette verwenden -> ja oder nein ?????
Sie ist fkt. nicht sicher, ist aber in der Wirkkette mit verschalten. Es gibt dazu nicht mal einen PL. Und aus der sicherheitstechnischen Betrachtung außen kann man sie auch nicht, da man dann nicht nach 13849 arbeitet.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juni 2016)

Rein nehmen kannst du sie ohne Kennwerte nicht vernünftig.
Du kannst aber zumindest die Betrachtung aufnehmen bzw. dokumentieren warum von der fehlenden Potentialtrennung keine Gefahr ausgeht.
Man kann und muss nicht alles in der Sitema rechnen, aber man muss alles dokumentieren 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## stevenn (7 Juni 2016)

holgermaik schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch
> Wir setzen die Schaltung nach Ronin seinem Beispiel zu hunderten ein. Das Relais kommt aus einer normalen Steuerung. Die Abschaltung (hier PNOZ) übernimmt eine PSS.


  und wenn dein Schütz hängen bleibt kann dein Relais machen was es will.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2016)

@steven

Und deshalb gibt es eben den Performancelevel...
Wenn zum Erreichen des notwendigen PL ein Schütz reicht, das ist es so.
Und wenn er dann doch klebt, hab ich als Konstrukteur nichts falsch gemacht.
Sicherheitstechnik war noch nie so einfach


----------



## holgermaik (7 Juni 2016)

> und wenn dein Schütz hängen bleibt kann dein Relais machen was es will.


Da hast du völlig recht. Aus diesem Grund gibt es Rückführungen die diesen Fehler erkennen. Nicht umsonst heist es in der Norm sinngemäß "In einkanaligen Strukturen kann ein Fehler zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen". Ist die Forderung an den PL höher, muss man eben weiter Sicherheitsfunktionen vorsehen. 
Trotzdem ist es völlig unökonomisch alle Steuerungsaufgaben in eine Sicherheits SPS zu verlagern bzw. alle Schaltelemente nach einer Zeit x zu erneuern.
Holger


----------



## stevenn (7 Juni 2016)

das erneuern von Komponenten kann dir in jedem PL passieren. wichtig ist halt die Schalthäufigkeit. Deswegen bekommst du ja B10d-Werte vom Hersteller.


----------

